
Apply HN: Simple paywall and micropayment add-on for your website - tima101
Hi HN users,<p>we&#x27;ve built a simple add-on which allows website owner to individually paywall content. Add-on allows website visitor to micropay anywhere between 5 to 15 cents to access a paywalled content. Check up an explanatory GIF at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zen.market<p>Ad-generated revenue keeps falling. Some publishers have installed soft paywalls which push website visitors to start monthly subscriptions. However, the way paywalls are usually implemented is unfriendly and discourages visitors from paying. Most publishers report that only 0.1-0.3% of their site&#x27;s visitors become paying customers.<p>Micropayments is a visitor-friendly option for earning revenue from your content. We recently surveyed 338 visitors of news websites (news websites in Google Consumer Surveys network, USA, age 18-44) and asked about their preferred payment method for the online content:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com&#x2F;zenmarket&#x2F;338.png<p>Over 84% of respondents preferred a pay-as-you-go paywall with micropayments.<p>If you&#x27;d like to demo the paywall as a website visitor, please go to:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;asiatoworld.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;03&#x2F;07&#x2F;there-are-worlds-biggest-and-deepest-lakes-located-in-asia-it-is-amazing&#x2F;
Email: demo@zen.market
Password: demo<p>We&#x27;ve signed up one blogger so far and I am currently working on getting warm introductions and setting up meetings with LA-based publishers. We&#x27;re based in LA.<p>I would be very grateful for any feedback and any advice on B2B sales from HN community!<p>Thanks!
======
brudgers
Looking at the demo content, I wonder how the system will ensure that I
receive quality content. My cost is not just the money, it's also the friction
of paying and the risk of rewarding and encouraging the creation of low
quality content.

I think it's great that there is a working demo, though.

~~~
tima101
Hi, thanks for the feedback. Does a refund system sound like a good solution?

~~~
brudgers
In terms of effort, it doesn't sound attractive to me as the end user. Instead
of processing refunds, why not screen content for quality.

~~~
tima101
I see. What would be a mechanism? Upvotes by the paid users? Thanks for
feedback.

~~~
brudgers
Maybe the people taking money would curate the content?

